# getting really sick and tierd......



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i am getting really sick and tierd of seeing people on other forums asking for help or advice for there dog/cat like

"my dog is having seizures what should i do?"
"uh take it to the vet"
"well i would but i dont wanna/cant spend money for that right now waht else can i do whats wrong wtih him/her?"

or "i think my cats pregnant what should i do i dont want kittens"
"have her spayed and abort the litter"
"oh well i would but it would cost too much should i jsut give her away?"

or one of my favs
"i seen this puppy and had to have it but my other dog is super aggressive and attacks other dogs and has already attacked the puppy how do i make them love each other?"

"uh you hire a trainer"
"oh i would bUUUUUUt.... cant i jsut put them together?"
"no you cant"
"WEEEELLLLL... im gonna just put them together thanks"

i swear to fricken gosh im sooo sick of these dumb a$$ people who dont use common sense
and with all the other forums im on these questions i hear ALLL the time i mean ALL the time im also on yahoo answers
i swear i love this forum due to lack of stupidity!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i didn't know cats could have abortions lol


xchairity_casex said:


> i am getting really sick and tierd of seeing people on other forums asking for help or advice for there dog/cat like
> 
> "my dog is having seizures what should i do?"
> "uh take it to the vet"
> ...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i didn't know cats could have abortions lol


Spay while pregnant= aborting the litter.

And I agree, that's why I just don't go on other forums anymore. At least not other dog ones. Shoot, I'm hardly even on DFC anymore with how crazy life is. 

I can't stand people who refuse to accept any answer or suggestion. 
EXAMPLE from an actual conversation I had Saturday:

"My dog has hot spots all over her tummy. What can I do?"
>>Well, I strongly suggest looking into a different food. Ol' Roy is full of harmful fillers. 
"I can't change her food, she will get diarrhea"
>>If you do a slow transition, she should do fine. 
"No, I don't want to switch her food. She does really great on it. Except the hot spots. 
>>You can try using more natural things to wash with, like vinegar and baking soda instead of chemical cleaners in your home.
"No, that can't be it. And I like my laundry detergent. 
>>You can try adding fish oil to her diet for added omegas.
"Then she will have fish breath. Gross. 
>>Do you have any plants in your yard that she might be laying on or brushing up on?
"We have no landscaping, it's just overgrown with weeds and grass and I don't have time to take the weeds out because I'm too busy. 
>>Sometimes regular bathing can help skin issues, but there's no guarantees and can make it worse... sometimes it's worth a shot, though. 
"I don't have time to do it myself, and I don't want to pay for baths all the time. 
>>Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother works wonders on a lot of things, including skin issues. That could be worth looking more into using topically, too. If you want to give me a call tomorrow, I can do a bit more research on it tonight for you. 
"Oh no, then she will stink like vinegar. 
>>Have you tried distracting her and doing training and exercise so she doesn't chew herself out of boredom??
"She is home alone all day. I can't watch her."
>>Have you considered doggy daycare or a dog walker to come let her out?
"I can't pay for that."
>>Maybe put a cone on her for a while and see if it helps it heal so she doesn't just keep chewing and scratching?
"Oh that just looks miserable. She would hate me."
>>Do you run your heater a lot? Sometimes it can just dry their skin out causing irritation which leads to scratching and can result in hot spots. You might want to try a humidifier in the room she spends most of her time.
"Well yeah, it's cold, but I don't have a humidifier and since I've never needed one before I don't want to go buy one just for this."
>>Gosh, I dunno then. Have you taken her to the vet to see what they suggest?
"No, I don't want to spend money on something so trivial.
>>Hmm, well.... that's all the things I can think of to do. 
(pause)
"So you don't have any suggestions then???"




--facepalm--


THis was simplified, it was about a 30 minute convo, during which I was really stretching for more and more suggestions, and then in the end she acted like I hadn't given her a single suggestion at all, tho she shot every single one down.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree w/ the stupidity of people...I am lucky I only go to two forums and both places really just love their dogs and care for them. When people ask such questions the answer is the same....take your dog to the vet. It is sad really that one would have to ask...my dog is having siezures what do I do? I think to myself....ok if you had a child would you not take them to a dr...... if yes why would it be different for your dog? I just think some people should never own animals and unfortunatly the world is full of stupid pet owners.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Trust me I know... what is worse then the forums? Co workers- excat same stuff. I spent 2 weeks and offered to help interview breeders for a co worker who was looking for a GSD. Help find some rescues ect he still bought the 300$ byb puppy. And this morning not 5 minutes ago another is getting rid of her pom becuase she has no time. I told her it wont be any differnt in any other home becuase people work it's a fact. I work 64hrs a week and I still alk the dogs before and after work. I sent her a helpful website maybe it will help, who knows.


----------



## aislin (Mar 3, 2012)

Corgipaws- After reading that conversation, I think if I were in your shoes I'd have shot them point blank in the face. Just reading it frustrated me, but I've been there. 

I have a brother or two who are those kinds of pet owners. "I have a problem but refuse to fix it, and I'll let them suffer for it because my ignorance means I don't have to think twice about it, right?" It drives me insane. Don't call me if you don't want suggestions on how to fix the problem.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> THis was simplified, it was about a 30 minute convo, during which I was really stretching for more and more suggestions, and then in the end she acted like I hadn't given her a single suggestion at all, tho she shot every single one down.


HAHAHHA! You must have been feeling a little masochistic. I have seen that here although not that bad. In fact, I have probably been the one who didn't like what people told me to do.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Love my lab said:


> I agree w/ the stupidity of people...I am lucky I only go to two forums and both places really just love their dogs and care for them. When people ask such questions the answer is the same....take your dog to the vet. It is sad really that one would have to ask...my dog is having siezures what do I do? I think to myself....ok if you had a child would you not take them to a dr...... if yes why would it be different for your dog? I just think some people should never own animals and unfortunatly the world is full of stupid pet owners.


yep, like when I was waiting in the ER and these people called up because their dog was totally paralyzed in the rear legs. They wanted to know what they could do at home without bringing him in. I felt really sorry for that poor dog.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

There are just people like this, it isn't just dog related. I have a brother who would call for advice, and then would argue with me about the advice given. I think he just wanted me to give him money.  But I've encountered a few people like this at work as well. Ask for guidance/advice and then argue when it is offered. Shrug. I'm not interested in arguing or debate .. so take it or leave it. lol.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

omg corgipaws!!! why do these people even OWN pets??
they ARE going to need vet care sometime in ehre lives do people honestly think they never will?

its just wicked frustrating and so very very sad!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> omg corgipaws!!! why do these people even OWN pets??
> they ARE going to need vet care sometime in ehre lives do people honestly think they never will?
> 
> its just wicked frustrating and so very very sad!


my question, too.

i know people think i'm obsessive when it comes to my honey and my dogs....and i say to that, so what?

my SIL, well, i've had to pay for two dogs she let live that one day too many.....and ear infections you could smell at the front door....such neglect and an absolutely oblivion....to what their needs are.

she finally switched her chi/minpin over to raw and the dog is now roly poly......and i just want to cry and then smack her upside her head.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

People make my eye twitch.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I had recently developed a twitch - I am glad to know where it came from. Makes total sense. glad I am not the only one. :lol::lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My sister just called me

Her "uhm I might need help"

Me" okay"

Her "my horse just got caught in the fence"

Me "so call a vet"

Her "well it's just some scratches"

Me "okay well he may need stitches if some are deep than they appear"

Her "they don't need stitches"

Me "take a picture and send it to me."


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> I had recently developed a twitch - I am glad to know where it came from. Makes total sense. glad I am not the only one. :lol::lol:


when both eyes start to twitch, you've arrived in my world.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yikes, I dont know how you guys handle some of these situations, I would have a hard time biting my tongue, people are so stupid sometimes. We had a customer come in yesterday with a fat beagle, the poor thing could barely walk, the owner bought like 10 lb bag of dog cookies.. granted we are a dog bakery, but I'd rather sell him a good quality food then treats.


----------

